# For you few chicks out there hard enough to ride....



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chicks don't snowboard hard because they have a vagina and it bleeds.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That's BA's way of saying he is turned on by you and wants you to have his love child. Disturbing I know, but we love him anyway...


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

I wasn't a fan of the 08/09 feelgood - maybe the 07/08 was different. What a weird, overly stiff flex pattern! 

Also, maybe you should try to get out and meet people - according to the SIA factsheet, nearly 1/3 of people who snowboard are chicks...


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

and by the way, i feel so lame with my -4000 points. i must not be awesome.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, where have you been? I'll fix your points problem for you but you have to come around more!


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

I went into slacker mode over the summer, then everyone was suddenly like.. what happened to shred betties... so i guess i'm back? 

oh and thanks for the points, i feel awesomely cool.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> That's BA's way of saying he is turned on by you and wants you to have his love child. Disturbing I know, but we love him anyway...


No that is not my way of saying I want your baby. That's my way of saying you're dumb and this post is condescending.

Besides I'm only turned on by the over 35 crowd these days, bring me some cougars.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm sure you'll be back off the cougars after a year or so... what was it last year? tiny asian chicks?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No that is not my way of saying I want your baby. That's my way of saying you're dumb and this post is condescending.


You'd hit it...

Could be a cougar too. Never know.

Kelly, good to have ya back!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You'd hit it...
> 
> Could be a cougar too. Never know.
> 
> Kelly, good to have ya back!


Yeah you're probably right.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Yea I saw the 08/09 feelgood, I wasnt feelin it at all. I didnt even get my 07/08 board till this past season.

Surprising that 1/3 of the riders are chicks, I never see chicks riding, in fact whenever I do I feel the need to point them out to my crew cause you dont see it very often. I just wish more chicks would get out there and ride. Everytime I try to get anyone of my girl friends out there they never come. It would be nice to ride with another female and not 10 guys every weekend lol.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yea I saw the 08/09 feelgood, I wasnt feelin it at all. I didnt even get my 07/08 board till this past season.
> 
> Surprising that 1/3 of the riders are chicks, I never see chicks riding, in fact whenever I do I feel the need to point them out to my crew cause you dont see it very often. I just wish more chicks would get out there and ride. Everytime I try to get anyone of my girl friends out there they never come. It would be nice to ride with another female and not 10 guys every weekend lol.


I've heard that a bit from girls out east - maybe you should relocate - it's definitely not the case in the Rockies! I know a ton of shred chicks, and not just because I run a women's snowboarding website, some of them are just friends from school, etc. Where do you ride? I know some girls in VT and stuff...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I board out East, in Vermont anyway. Killington is my main mountain and I never see chicks lol. You know whats funny, I used to intern for a short period of time for a Shred Betties company. Over in Brooklyn. I couldn't continue cause the commute was too far.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No that is not my way of saying I want your baby. That's my way of saying you're dumb and this post is condescending.
> 
> Besides I'm only turned on by the over 35 crowd these days, bring me some cougars.



Did you even read the thread? Its a review of a chicks board. Do you even understand what the word condescending means? Cause that makes no sense. Dont be mad cause you got passed by a bunch of chicks with 'bleeding vaginas'. If your gonna leave a a$$hole response to a thread, just dont say nothing back at all.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wait. Shred Betties has gone national?!!! International?!!! I think it's time for shred betties to sponsor some heli and snow cat trips. Taking me along as an adviser of course...


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Wait. Shred Betties has gone national?!!! International?!!! I think it's time for shred betties to sponsor some heli and snow cat trips. Taking me along as an adviser of course...


haha, yeah i wish! if only we made money.... diana has big dreams of an awesome all girl shred documentary though, so i'll let you know if she finds money for some heli trips.

right now all we could afford would be one ride on the silverton heli. maybe.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Did you even read the thread? Its a review of a chicks board. Do you even understand what the word condescending means? Cause that makes no sense. Dont be mad cause you got passed by a bunch of chicks with 'bleeding vaginas'. If your gonna leave a a$$hole response to a thread, just dont say nothing back at all.


I'm sure he read it, he's just naturally an ass. Though technically i think he's ridden the feelgood.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You should get some of your flippy,spinny girls to do a "My Own Two Feet" type thingy. I know of some great terrain on Vail Pass for that sort of thing. Easy enough to earn your turns there and avoid getting buried. I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I board out East, in Vermont anyway. Killington is my main mountain and I never see chicks lol. You know whats funny, I used to intern for a short period of time for a Shred Betties company. Over in Brooklyn. I couldn't continue cause the commute was too far.


that was probably shredding betty - they stole our name. 

killington? you poor poor girl. bummer.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You should get some of your flippy,spinny girls to do a "My Own Two Feet" type thingy. I know of some great terrain on Vail Pass for that sort of thing. Easy enough to earn your turns there and avoid getting buried. I'd be happy to help out.


right on - i'd like to get the girls up and do some backcountry - we get way too much footy of rails! which I find boring. not sure how many of them understand the earn your turns thing though, the last girl to suggest backcountry, it turned out she was talking about golf course and back nine at steamboat...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> You'd hit it...
> 
> Could be a cougar too. Never know.
> 
> Kelly, good to have ya back!


No, no cougar lol. 24...too young to be a cougar


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> I'm sure he read it, he's just naturally an ass. Though technically i think he's ridden the feelgood.




Lol...yea some people are just naturally asses


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> that was probably shredding betty - they stole our name.
> 
> killington? you poor poor girl. bummer.


Yea, shredding betty. They were out in Brooklyn. Wow they stole your name! They told me they came up with that and gave me some whole long story as to how. lol. Yea...Killington it is. Believe it or not, thats the closest most decent mountain to me. NY is more of a state of big tall buildings, not many mountains lol. Its nothing to compare to Colorado or Utah, but I like it! Are you familar with Killington and its runs and all that?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> No, no cougar lol. 24...too young to be a cougar


It's alright kitten, you'll get there eventually. We'll just call you a "cougar in the making"...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

YouTube - Steel Panther "Fat Girl (Thar She Blows)" video

Is this song about you? 

24 is right about when they cross over to being Puma's. They aren't as much fun as cougars nor do they generally have the big bank account to support me in the manner to which I'm accustomed.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> YouTube - Steel Panther "Fat Girl (Thar She Blows)" video
> 
> Is this song about you?
> 
> 24 is right about when they cross over to being Puma's. They aren't as much fun as cougars nor do they generally have the big bank account to support me in the manner to which I'm accustomed.


the manner to which you're accustomed? I thought that was like... kraft mac and cheese...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eww I don't eat boxed crap foods!


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eww I don't eat boxed crap foods!


you always say that, but every time i talk to you you're just finished eating something that sounds like crap... you had eric pick up Donuts!


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yea, shredding betty. They were out in Brooklyn. Wow they stole your name! They told me they came up with that and gave me some whole long story as to how. lol. Yea...Killington it is. Believe it or not, thats the closest most decent mountain to me. NY is more of a state of big tall buildings, not many mountains lol. Its nothing to compare to Colorado or Utah, but I like it! Are you familar with Killington and its runs and all that?


shredding betty claims they didn't know about us - but they registered their domain name quite a bit after ours was registered - so you'd think they would have at least checked for other similar domains, if they hadn't found us via google or anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> YouTube - Steel Panther "Fat Girl (Thar She Blows)" video
> 
> Is this song about you?
> 
> 24 is right about when they cross over to being Puma's. They aren't as much fun as cougars nor do they generally have the big bank account to support me in the manner to which I'm accustomed.


Ohhh so I get it....your a broke ass wanna be snowboarder and your too fat and ugly to find any girls to support your ass. Grow up bro. Get a life. Really. What are you like 50 years old sitting home $hittin on 24 year old girls on a snowboarding forum nevertheless?? Mature let me tell you old man. Your really makin me laugh.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love it when BA makes friends the world over feasting on souls and slaying cougars. Entertainment ensues. How in the world he finds time to review boards and the industry, I will never know but the boy's got skillz. Steeeeeeel Paaaaaaanther! :cheeky4:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

There's alot of girls who ride in Jersey, Mountaincreek is full of hardcore park riders if your ever in the area. Not a big mountain but mostly known for park.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Ohhh so I get it....your a broke ass wanna be snowboarder and your too fat and ugly to find any girls to support your ass. Grow up bro. Get a life. Really. What are you like 50 years old sitting home $hittin on 24 year old girls on a snowboarding forum nevertheless?? Mature let me tell you old man. Your really makin me laugh.


Don't be upset because I found the love ballad Michael Starr wrote about you. I understand it's the second song that's been an ode to your over abundance of curves the first being this YouTube - Queen Fat Bottom Girls

Also the definition of a cougar is an older woman that likes younger men, how in fact could I be eyeing up prime cougars if I am a 50 year old man? Little logic here might go pretty far.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Ohhh so I get it....your a broke ass wanna be snowboarder



You Really have no clue who BA is do you?.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Method said:


> You Really have no clue who BA is do you?.


Oh man, she doesn't have a clue at all:laugh:


Besides I thought BA was just showing his softer side:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No if I was showing my softer side I'd have used this amazing power ballad instead.

Steel Panther "Community Property" from tavideos - Video


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Man this thread is so full of win, reminds me of some of DawgCatchers old threads where the entire point of the thread was lost within 2 replies...did that mean SOB get permabanned finally or just wander off to troll a new forum? I gotta say this thread is getting up there with her and legallyillegal's bitching threads...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Method said:


> You Really have no clue who BA is do you?.



I dont give a $hit who BA is. He isnt anybody to me. Get off his nuts damn


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I dont give a $hit who BA is. He isnt anybody to me. Get off his nuts damn


It has nothing to do with being on someones nuts, It has to do with you sounding like an idiot calling him a "wannabe snowboarder". Some research beforehand would of helped... But you go ahead keep digging your hole.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Method said:


> digging your hole.



That's funny:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I dont give a $hit who BA is. He isnt anybody to me. Get off his nuts damn


And we should give a damn about you. Now I understand that 99.8% of jackasses from that shithole called NYC think the world revolves around them and that they're "hardcore" because they have to drive to an airport, then fly to a mountain, then rent a car and drive like an asshole in snow, then bitch about the altitude, then flip out because the mountains are so fucking high. But truth be told no one cares that you're fat and took offense. What the hell was the point of this post anyways? I think I need another video. Just to clarify you are Sarah Silverman in this video YouTube - Steel Panther "Death to All But Metal - UNCENSORED"


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And we should give a damn about you. Now I understand that 99.8% of jackasses from that shithole called NYC think the world revolves around them and that they're "hardcore" because they have to drive to an airport, then fly to a mountain, then rent a car and drive like an asshole in snow, then bitch about the altitude, then flip out because the mountains are so fucking high. But truth be told no one cares that you're fat and took offense. What the hell was the point of this post anyways? I think I need another video. Just to clarify you are Sarah Silverman in this video YouTube - Steel Panther "Death to All But Metal - UNCENSORED"


YOU HAVE WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS!!!!! GET A LIFE


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Method said:


> It has nothing to do with being on someones nuts, It has to do with you sounding like an idiot calling him a "wannabe snowboarder". Some research beforehand would of helped... But you go ahead keep digging your hole.



Your a loser too. What do you worship this guy over a snowboarding forum? I dont give a shit if hes the fucking President or Mr. Burton himself. He still doesnt mean SHIT to me. You people really need to get a grip on reality and get a life. Worshiping some guy on a snowboarding forum....LMAO


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Your a loser too. What do you worship this guy over a snowboarding forum? I dont give a shit if hes the fucking President or Mr. Burton himself. He still doesnt mean SHIT to me. You people really need to get a grip on reality and get a life. Worshiping some guy on a snowboarding forum....LMAO


Were you dropped on your head as a child?.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Method said:


> Were you dropped on your head as a child?.


She's from NYC she probably ate paint chips as a kid or is a mutant offspring of a C.H.U.D.

I love the Burton comment proves to me how much of a mindless sheeple she is.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

yea Mr burtons name is actually Mr Carpenter.

And BA, hes just an angry snowboarder. LOOK IT UP BEFORE YOU KEEP TALKING SHIT DAMNIT!

Yea BA is a bastard, no argument, but he knows his shit. So we dont worship him, we respect him. He provides a valuable service to the snowboarding community and does a damn good job. 

Dont run your mouth against a respected forum member, because he made one jackass comment. its gonna happen.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> they have to drive to an airport


What? Nobody drives in NYC! They all just sit there, honking their horns :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

2nd snowolf's motion. I know the good 'ol flame war is fun and games, but geeze. 

The girl just gave her $0.02. Maybe not in the best form. It's ok to disagree, and make fun. Let's just try to not make it personal...


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

sheesh this got a bit crazy! do y'all scare away all the girls?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yea I saw the 08/09 feelgood, I wasnt feelin it at all. I didnt even get my 07/08 board till this past season.
> 
> Surprising that 1/3 of the riders are chicks, I never see chicks riding, in fact whenever I do I feel the need to point them out to my crew cause you dont see it very often. I just wish more chicks would get out there and ride. Everytime I try to get anyone of my girl friends out there they never come. It would be nice to ride with another female and not 10 guys every weekend lol.


I have to agree with that one, there aren't nearly enough chicks that ride in our area (I'm from nyc too)

re: VT. If you're really dedicated to riding you'll go anywhere. I for one cannot tell you how many days I've spent at Hunter and Belle. They're not very big and icy as hell, but better than nothing right? And if you get lucky and get there after a snowstorm the trails are awesome. Of course VT is better but f'n expensive as hell. 

What part of nyc are you from?



BurtonAvenger said:


> She's from NYC she probably ate paint chips as a kid or is a mutant offspring of a C.H.U.D.
> 
> I love the Burton comment proves to me how much of a mindless sheeple she is.


BA, I'm from nyc and I turned out alright (sort of) :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sort of? Was your father a C.H.U.D and your mother queen of the molemen?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I moved here when I was 10, so no


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> I have to agree with that one, there aren't nearly enough chicks that ride in our area (I'm from nyc too)
> 
> re: VT. If you're really dedicated to riding you'll go anywhere. I for one cannot tell you how many days I've spent at Hunter and Belle. They're not very big and icy as hell, but better than nothing right? And if you get lucky and get there after a snowstorm the trails are awesome. Of course VT is better but f'n expensive as hell.
> 
> ...




I saw anothor response to this and I was just like OMG no more!!! lol. Finally though a response to what Im talking about!!! Yes, there are just not ENOUGH girls that ride out here. There are some, but hardly enough. I wish more girls would get out there and ride! 

Vermont is pretty expenisive, more then Hunter or anything else. I actually have only been to Moutain Creek and it was like an ice skating rink, but I have never even been to Hunter or anything closer to NYC. I always feel if Im gonna drive 2.5 hours...as might as well just go 2.5 hours more and get to Vermont lol. Since I am still a full time student, I always get the Killington (or the mountain of choice that season) season pass which is $329 and no blackout dates. Then every weekend at least 3 of us are going, if not more. We bring food. So a hotel room, gas and food split between all the people going is about $75 to $100 a trip. I feel like If Im gonna go every weekend, we sure as hell have to learn how to budget!

Im from Long Island..about half hour away from NYC. How about you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I'm a student too. I was thinking about get a college pass to a VT mountain (either Kill or the SOS pass for Sunnappee, Okemo and Strat) but my problem is that I have no car. Not much point in having one in nyc and the insurance price is astronomical. 

I have never been to Mtn Creek, but honestly speaking I have no desire to go there. From what I hear the place is always packed. 

And I'm from Brooklyn. But an inconvenient part, down south not too far from Coney Island. What part of Long Island are you from?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey,

Looking at getting sorted for this season. Wondering if anyone could give me some advice on boards. I've been riding a 155 Rome Blue for the last couple of years which has been great for bombing about, but trying to up my game with buttering, jibbing and bit of park and finding it far too long and far too stiff to get much out of it. Been looking at the K2 Fling, Duchess and Burton Feelgood. Heard a real mix of reviews about the feelgood, but want to be able to use the board for freeriding not just park as I like my speed fix. Also maybe the Rome Vinyl as I get Rome's at trade price.

Any advice would be awesome. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

If you can handle the Blue then the Vinyl is too beginner for you. If you want all around, I would suggest checking out the NeverSummer Infinity-R. Or the SL-R which is the guys' version but is essentially the same exact thing.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

Sopt said:


> Hey,
> 
> Looking at getting sorted for this season. Wondering if anyone could give me some advice on boards. I've been riding a 155 Rome Blue for the last couple of years which has been great for bombing about, but trying to up my game with buttering, jibbing and bit of park and finding it far too long and far too stiff to get much out of it. Been looking at the K2 Fling, Duchess and Burton Feelgood. Heard a real mix of reviews about the feelgood, but want to be able to use the board for freeriding not just park as I like my speed fix. Also maybe the Rome Vinyl as I get Rome's at trade price.
> 
> Any advice would be awesome. Cheers


Hey Sopt - I don't think I'd go with the Feelgood - as far as stiffness goes, it tends to be very similar to the Blue - so if you're looking for something softer, that's probably not it! 

If you're interested in Burton, the jibber girls really enjoyed the Blender. It has a softer flex, and a bit of a curve to the base around the nose and tail to help prevent edge catching. It goes a bit chattery when bombing though.

The K2 fling might be a good bet - it's soft enough for park, but our team manager, Diana is on one, and she's ridden cliff lines at Snowbird on it, and still likes it. The Duchess is a nice board, but wouldn't be as jib friendly. It won't be offered this season, so you'd have to find one from last season . In 2010 boards, you could also check out the K2 Airdu - haven't ridden that yet, but it's got a stiffer core.. so might be a bit more of a balance between park and freeride. 

Have you looked at Bataleon? They have two women's boards, the violenza and the distortia - both are stiff enough to handle some freeride but the TBT helps on jibs. My park board is a Violenza - I'm not much of a jibber and prefer to have a stiff board just in case i might want to roam off into some powdery trees... so it was sort of my compromise - it can handle whatever steeps i throw at it, and the TBT helps mitigate the shorter length in powder... but it's still flexier than my freeride board, and the raised edges help me not suck at rails quite as much. 

You could also consider the Neversummer Pandora R - their rc tech helps you hold an edge a bit better in freeride, while keeping the rockeryness for your buttering and jibs. 

We didn't have any Rome's this year, but last year their women's boards generally had sort of oddball flex patterns? My boyfriend stole our Lo Fi and decided he liked it after a bit though - but just because it was tiny, soft, and buttery, and he could pretend he had skills.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> If you can handle the Blue then the Vinyl is too beginner for you. If you want all around, I would suggest checking out the NeverSummer Infinity-R. Or the SL-R which is the guys' version but is essentially the same exact thing.


The Vinyl isn't a "beginner" board - it's a more park oriented board... soft does not equal beginner...


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yea, shredding betty. They were out in Brooklyn. Wow they stole your name! They told me they came up with that and gave me some whole long story as to how. lol. Yea...Killington it is. Believe it or not, thats the closest most decent mountain to me. NY is more of a state of big tall buildings, not many mountains lol. Its nothing to compare to Colorado or Utah, but I like it! Are you familar with Killington and its runs and all that?


have you seen the other 98 percent of your state? All buildings? Damn


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> The Vinyl isn't a "beginner" board - it's a more park oriented board... soft does not equal beginner...


My first board was a Vinyl and I found it to be very easy to ride and progress with. Keeping that in mind I think the Blue is a much more advanced board, so I wouldn't recommend someone who can ride a Blue to get a Vinyl. 

For a park board from Rome I would go with a Lo-Fi. It's fun. But I know she's looking for more of an all-mtn board.

These are just my personal opinions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I know that you said you have heard mixed things about the Burton Feelgood, and the newer version (the 08/09) feelgood is stiffer then the 07/08 version. I have the 07/08 feelgood, and I spend time in the park and freeriding. I think that board is a little too stiff for butters, but it handles nice in the park and has a nice pop to it. It also has a lot of speed. I have heard nothing but good things about Rome boards. I plan to demo a few this season. 

I have been riding the 07/08 feelgood now for a season and it has done nothing but impress me. It has incredible response, nice pop, and it floats over powder. I would say that in my opinion, aside from doing butters and ground tricks really, the feelgood is a great all around board. I can admit maybe I am a little biased on the board just cause I have it...but I have talked to other people who ride it as well and they all love it.

Also...just cause you are a girl doesn't mean that you have to get a girl board. I have been reading and hearing a lotttt of good things about the Rome Agent. The Agent is specifically made for the park and to free ride. Its a 50/50 board. I would check that out. It is a guys board, but I rode on a guys board for a long time and it was basically no different then the girls boards.

Good luck!


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> My first board was a Vinyl and I found it to be very easy to ride and progress with. Keeping that in mind I think the Blue is a much more advanced board, so I wouldn't recommend someone who can ride a Blue to get a Vinyl.
> 
> For a park board from Rome I would go with a Lo-Fi. It's fun. But I know she's looking for more of an all-mtn board.
> 
> These are just my personal opinions.


They changed their lineup a bit in the 80/09 season and added a progression board, the Jett. The 08/09 and 09/10 vinyls are categorized as all-mountain/park - which is a pretty popular style of all-around board recently - a medium-soft flex that's supposed to allow you to transition between jibbing and mountain riding. You're right that the Lo-Fi is probably not all-mountain enough for what she's asking. 

All-mountain park boards tend to make good progression boards as well, since they generally have a forgiving flex and twinish shape. 

That being said, it's rather difficult to find a great all-mountain/park board - they always fail somewhere, and the vinyl is definitely soft enough that it'd be annoying on aggressive terrain or in the pipe. But if the Blue is still in good shape, you can hold on to that for days when you're doing steeps or just bombing. There's definitely a reason a lot of riders have a separate mountain board and park board...


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Also...just cause you are a girl doesn't mean that you have to get a girl board. I have been reading and hearing a lotttt of good things about the Rome Agent. The Agent is specifically made for the park and to free ride. Its a 50/50 board. I would check that out. It is a guys board, but I rode on a guys board for a long time and it was basically no different then the girls boards.


One caveat here - with men's boards, there are two things you should be aware of:

waist width - men's boards are wider, and there's no reason to ride a wider board if you have small feet, it just makes things unnecessarily difficult! Women's boards tend to be around 23-24cm - I wouldn't go much wider than that in a men's board. 

flex - men's boards are generally stiffer - and the "stiffness ratings" assigned by companies may not reflect this. so don't get caught getting a men's board that's just as stiff as your Blue because it says it's "medium"! 

I also always advocate buying women's boards now that there are tons of awesome options... the only reason there are tons of awesome options is because women are buying them! So why buy something made with some bro-bra in mind. Most companies are pushing to release their latest tech on at least one women's model as well, and we should show them we appreciate this in our purchasing decisions... or they may decide to throw us back into the shrink and pink category


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

shredbetties said:


> One caveat here - with men's boards, there are two things you should be aware of:
> 
> waist width - men's boards are wider, and there's no reason to ride a wider board if you have small feet, it just makes things unnecessarily difficult! Women's boards tend to be around 23-24cm - I wouldn't go much wider than that in a men's board.
> 
> ...



LOL....yea I just had a debate with my BF about this...and he won it, for the exact same reasons you just stated lol. Your right definitely. Its just that, when I started boarding I started with a guys board and it seemed fine...but then my BF reminded me it was a old board and it was like a noodle. So a new guys board VS a girls board..yes a difference. 

You are right!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I learned on the '09 Vinyl. The reason why I wouldn't recommend it for her is because you get a good amount of chatter on it when you get up to higher speeds and I know the blue certainly doesn't have that problem. 

I was thinking of getting an Agent for myself as well, but decided against it because I'm too lightweight for it :laugh:

But when I rode the NS SL-R I had no problems, despite the fact that it was a guys' board... so :dunno:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> sheesh this got a bit crazy! do y'all scare away all the girls?


I gotta Chime-in, here. First, this thread was all sorts of fun! Then it got all sorts of grumpy. Wolf, good job mediating. However, I think we saw why so few girls ride, too much dudeness. Gotta give the NY girl with the boyfriend love, she held her own. 

Unfortunately, I've seen many a girl fall off the face of the snowboard world when she and her boy hit the skids. Keep riding NY girl and keep riding well beyond college. 

While 1/3 of the riding population is female (i question that stat, but I imagine it is supported with marketing logistics) I would assume that a large majority of that 1/3 of the population is girls under the age of 20.....the question here is why can't the sport keep girls playing well past the legal drinking age!?!


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> I gotta Chime-in, here. First, this thread was all sorts of fun! Then it got all sorts of grumpy. Wolf, good job mediating. However, I think we saw why so few girls ride, too much dudeness. Gotta give the NY girl with the boyfriend love, she held her own.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've seen many a girl fall off the face of the snowboard world when she and her boy hit the skids. Keep riding NY girl and keep riding well beyond college.
> 
> While 1/3 of the riding population is female (i question that stat, but I imagine it is supported with marketing logistics) I would assume that a large majority of that 1/3 of the population is girls under the age of 20.....the question here is why can't the sport keep girls playing well past the legal drinking age!?!


the 1/3 number (more like 30% really) is the stat SIA publishes - I think their statistics count any person who has gone snowboarding at least once in the season. 

Where I live, there's a good representation of women on the slopes, but of course, women who chose to live in the mountains tend to be outdoor types anyway. It'd be interesting to find out if there's a balance between the number of girls and guys who ride just once. 

I'm not sure you're right about ages though - our polls showed the majority of readers (we're a women's mag) in the 20-24 range, and even a sizeable chunk of ladies over 35. I dunno, maybe the 18 and under crowd just doesn't read much beyond twitter?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> the 1/3 number (more like 30% really) is the stat SIA publishes - I think their statistics count any person who has gone snowboarding at least once in the season.
> 
> Where I live, there's a good representation of women on the slopes, but of course, women who chose to live in the mountains tend to be outdoor types anyway. It'd be interesting to find out if there's a balance between the number of girls and guys who ride just once.
> 
> I'm not sure you're right about ages though - our polls showed the majority of readers (we're a women's mag) in the 20-24 range, and even a sizeable chunk of ladies over 35. I dunno, maybe the 18 and under crowd just doesn't read much beyond twitter?


I don't doubt that your target group is 20-24, but that is the problem. Sure, the H.S. kiddies are too busy with Facebook and Cosmo, but what happens between 24-35. Where are those girls!?! I understand the crunchy girls who live in the hills, but what about the travel ladies? There are a ton of touron guys like me that die to get from the burbs to the hills as many times a year as possible. The girls trip out to Vegas, San Diego, or Miami and too few travel to Snowbird, Breck, or Heavenly (not that I promote Heavenly, but at least it is a popular destination). 

Come on Roxy, ShredBetties, and the rest of the female marketing gurus bring the ladies!!!


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> I don't doubt that your target group is 20-24, but that is the problem. Sure, the H.S. kiddies are too busy with Facebook and Cosmo, but what happens between 24-35. Where are those girls!?! I understand the crunchy girls who live in the hills, but what about the travel ladies? There are a ton of touron guys like me that die to get from the burbs to the hills as many times a year as possible. The girls trip out to Vegas, San Diego, or Miami and too few travel to Snowbird, Breck, or Heavenly (not that I promote Heavenly, but at least it is a popular destination).
> 
> Come on Roxy, ShredBetties, and the rest of the female marketing gurus bring the ladies!!!


Crunchy mountain girls? wtf?

I think travel marketing people are only just tapping into the action sports market for single women... but women are responding positively and women's camps, package deals (with girly stuff like post shred spa time) and clinics are getting a lot of response - so hopefully it'll pick up.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Crunchy mountain girls was not to be offensive...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Wtf is a crunchy mountain girl???

Chicks are seriously under-represented in the snowboarding world. Companies usually make 10 or 15 different snowboards for men but only 5 or 6 for women. I know it's going up now, but it's nowhere near equal. Less variety sucks! 

I think the problem is that most girls don't like getting hurt. They try snowboarding out and give up because it's very painful. Walking around with bruises is not very attractive now is it?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> Walking around with bruises is not very attractive now is it?



I would suppose that it depends on who and where the bruises came from!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha...I spit up my coffee on that one...:laugh: I like those crunchy mountain girls a lot....:thumbsup:


Yeah, I'm not talking patchouli girls.......more dem granola girls who could whoop my ass on the mountain, hit happy hour for a salad and beer, and then a evening with their long hair nicely kept under their beenie rocking-out to a good band!

Ohh the season is near!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> I think the problem is that most girls don't like getting hurt. They try snowboarding out and give up because it's very painful. Walking around with bruises is not very attractive now is it?



Ummm I don't like getting hurt either... but it's part of the sport so who cares. I think only psychotic people and emo's enjoy hurting themselves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> I gotta Chime-in, here. First, this thread was all sorts of fun! Then it got all sorts of grumpy. Wolf, good job mediating. However, I think we saw why so few girls ride, too much dudeness. Gotta give the NY girl with the boyfriend love, she held her own.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've seen many a girl fall off the face of the snowboard world when she and her boy hit the skids. Keep riding NY girl and keep riding well beyond college.
> 
> While 1/3 of the riding population is female (i question that stat, but I imagine it is supported with marketing logistics) I would assume that a large majority of that 1/3 of the population is girls under the age of 20.....the question here is why can't the sport keep girls playing well past the legal drinking age!?!


Haha.....thanks neednsnow! I never meant in any way shape or form for the start of that thread to be offensive. It was just a review of a board...and for the name of the thread- there really are few chicks that snowboard lol, it wasn't meant to be rude, only the truth. I only joined this site to talk about boarding, help people out, have people help me out and so on...this thread got intense!!! 

Oh and also, I can assure you, I will be boarding till I am old and wrinkled and in need of a cane lol. I couldn't imagine my life without boarding, and I dont understand how anyone else can for that matter? 



shredbetties said:


> the 1/3 number (more like 30% really) is the stat SIA publishes - I think their statistics count any person who has gone snowboarding at least once in the season.
> 
> Where I live, there's a good representation of women on the slopes, but of course, women who chose to live in the mountains tend to be outdoor types anyway. It'd be interesting to find out if there's a balance between the number of girls and guys who ride just once.
> 
> I'm not sure you're right about ages though - our polls showed the majority of readers (we're a women's mag) in the 20-24 range, and even a sizeable chunk of ladies over 35. I dunno, maybe the 18 and under crowd just doesn't read much beyond twitter?


Lol, I have to agree with you on that one. The women who decide to live in the mountains should be the outdoor types. Here in NY, you rarely see any girls that board. When I was in Colorado I saw more chick boarders then out here. I also think that a lot of people ride just once...they get discouraged and then give up. Which is a shame  Those statistics are hard to believe...based upon what I have seen anyway




SnowBun said:


> Wtf is a crunchy mountain girl???
> 
> Chicks are seriously under-represented in the snowboarding world. Companies usually make 10 or 15 different snowboards for men but only 5 or 6 for women. I know it's going up now, but it's nowhere near equal. Less variety sucks!
> 
> I think the problem is that most girls don't like getting hurt. They try snowboarding out and give up because it's very painful. Walking around with bruises is not very attractive now is it?


I think a crunchy mountain girl...from what I guess are those girls that get their hair and nails done and like omg totally cant get a bruise? From what I read in that thread, I am taking a logical guess lol. 

Your right about the girls getting hurt thing. All my girl friends talked and talked (yes, just talked lol) about going boarding with me until I was coming home with bruises, scrapes, and a big fat broken arm lol. 

I call injuries battle wounds and personally, I think they all just hold a great story! Bruises and all that...dont bother me. But as for other chicks, yea i guess its not attractive. Sucks for them cause they are missin out on a great sport...not our problem though!!!


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> what happens between 24-35. Where are those girls!?!
> 
> 
> > Making babies! We cannot have babies forever like men. Lots of women snowboard around here, I would say the 1/3 is a good figure for this area.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's safe to say that probably a 1/3 to 1/2 of my "crew" are females.... We all live either in the Denver or Boulder area and my group as a whole is over 400 people...

So to say that there's no girls riding, or few, seems crazy to me? 

But as far as girl gear goes, it's def not 1/2 and 1/2 with guys stuff for whatever reason. I've been doing the research for my girls gear this season and there are PLENTY of options out there for the majority of girls. But it's def safe to say that girls don't get a fair quantity of items to chose from.

And my girl is 5'10" with a 35" inseam it's a son of a bitch to find pants that fit her... But I'm 6'4" with a who knows how long inseam and it's tough for me to find a pair of pants as well. So I think it just boils down to fitting in the "normal" size category


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I ride in Europe(mostly France) being from England. I manage about 4-5 weeks in the mountains...and getting paid to stop drunken students falling asleep in the snow. If we're not out in the mountains, we're trying to get out there and the fact it's not easily accessible makes us want it more!

To be honest a lot of the girls are out stripping the guys especially in the Uni comps. This year the girls from Scotland were throwing down back flips and rodeos. The scene over here is definately encouraging, I mostly ride with guys but each year(as i get older, i'm 23 now) more and more awesome girls are joining our crew. Which is great as i'm massively competitive and it really pushes you. It just comes down to the basic issue that on the most part girls get scared easier and I think it is also a bit about the embarassment of trying something and failing....I know i always try new stuff off on my own(having learnt the hard way- 3 metal plate in my arm being stupid infront of a camera).

I think part of the reason so much gear is aimed at the lads is simply because they'll spend more on getting the best gear to look good/have the best spec on the slopes. I don't think girls are as bothered as if you're a good rider, you usually get enough cudos just for that, as its rarer to find a good girl.

Cheers for all the advice on the boards. I dont think we get Neversummer over here. So i'm going to try to demo the Bataleon - Violenza, K2 Fling, Duchess...and your right Shredbetties, the Airdu looks ideal, love the graphs on it too.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> I don't doubt that your target group is 20-24, but that is the problem. Sure, the H.S. kiddies are too busy with Facebook and Cosmo, but what happens between 24-35. Where are those girls!?! I understand the crunchy girls who live in the hills, but what about the travel ladies? There are a ton of touron guys like me that die to get from the burbs to the hills as many times a year as possible. The girls trip out to Vegas, San Diego, or Miami and too few travel to Snowbird, Breck, or Heavenly (not that I promote Heavenly, but at least it is a popular destination).
> 
> Come on Roxy, ShredBetties, and the rest of the female marketing gurus bring the ladies!!!


Just to add my 2 cents of having a 15 yr old daughter who's been riding 8 years (40+ days last season), just finished a week at windells and has 2 older brothers that ride. Jr high and HS girls also have other competing interest besides twitting and facebook...that being, v-ball, b-ball, s-ball, dance, boys and etc. So there is often very little support/encouragement to add another expensive activity that is at least an all day committment for the season....let alone have the fortunate opportuinty to live close to a hill. So its rare that girls are provided the support, opportunity and encouragement especially if the parents are not or haven't been skiers, sb'ers and/or currently crunched or have been crunched in the past...and recognize the value of an outdoor lifestyle. Another thing is that there needs to be more opportunities for girls to learn to ride together. For example, last year at windells my daughter was the 1 of 2 girl snowboarder (there were also 3-4 skiers) at her session and the other girl was in her early 20's...however this year she was still the youngest in her group but there was 7 or 8 older women 17-23 yrs old. To end my rambling...the target market should be younger (jr and hs school boys are marketed to) and also to educate the parents of these young women. An example of the lack of marketing...look at the windells videos on vimeo or most any sb videos and there aren't any girls...in fact you have to search for any women's videos (compared to clips of guys literally being shoved in you face). My point being...young girls have to be taught/exposed to the idea that they can sb...but if there is very little opportunity to see it, its hard for them to imagine it...duh. Though, in my daughter's case, it was sibling rivalry (btw, she can out ride her older bros cause she started earlier and rides more), having supportive/encouraging parents and living near a hill.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm jealous of your daughter. No one in my family rides or skies. 

It was by chance that I discovered snowboarding. My family was visiting some friends who had a house in the mountains and to get away from the abundancy of small children I asked to be dropped off at a hill on their way to the mall. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just to add my 2 cents of having a 15 yr old daughter who's been riding 8 years (40+ days last season), just finished a week at windells and has 2 older brothers that ride. Jr high and HS girls also have other competing interest besides twitting and facebook...that being, v-ball, b-ball, s-ball, dance, boys and etc. So there is often very little support/encouragement to add another expensive activity that is at least an all day committment for the season....let alone have the fortunate opportuinty to live close to a hill. So its rare that girls are provided the support, opportunity and encouragement especially if the parents are not or haven't been skiers, sb'ers and/or currently crunched or have been crunched in the past...and recognize the value of an outdoor lifestyle. Another thing is that there needs to be more opportunities for girls to learn to ride together. For example, last year at windells my daughter was the 1 of 2 girl snowboarder (there were also 3-4 skiers) at her session and the other girl was in her early 20's...however this year she was still the youngest in her group but there was 7 or 8 older women 17-23 yrs old. To end my rambling...the target market should be younger (jr and hs school boys are marketed to) and also to educate the parents of these young women. An example of the lack of marketing...look at the windells videos on vimeo or most any sb videos and there aren't any girls...in fact you have to search for any women's videos (compared to clips of guys literally being shoved in you face). My point being...young girls have to be taught/exposed to the idea that they can sb...but if there is very little opportunity to see it, its hard for them to imagine it...duh. Though, in my daughter's case, it was sibling rivalry (btw, she can out ride her older bros cause she started earlier and rides more), having supportive/encouraging parents and living near a hill.


:thumbsup: Great post.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just to add my 2 cents of having a 15 yr old daughter who's been riding 8 years (40+ days last season), just finished a week at windells and has 2 older brothers that ride. Jr high and HS girls also have other competing interest besides twitting and facebook...that being, v-ball, b-ball, s-ball, dance, boys and etc. So there is often very little support/encouragement to add another expensive activity that is at least an all day committment for the season....let alone have the fortunate opportuinty to live close to a hill. So its rare that girls are provided the support, opportunity and encouragement especially if the parents are not or haven't been skiers, sb'ers and/or currently crunched or have been crunched in the past...and recognize the value of an outdoor lifestyle. Another thing is that there needs to be more opportunities for girls to learn to ride together. For example, last year at windells my daughter was the 1 of 2 girl snowboarder (there were also 3-4 skiers) at her session and the other girl was in her early 20's...however this year she was still the youngest in her group but there was 7 or 8 older women 17-23 yrs old. To end my rambling...the target market should be younger (jr and hs school boys are marketed to) and also to educate the parents of these young women. An example of the lack of marketing...look at the windells videos on vimeo or most any sb videos and there aren't any girls...in fact you have to search for any women's videos (compared to clips of guys literally being shoved in you face). My point being...young girls have to be taught/exposed to the idea that they can sb...but if there is very little opportunity to see it, its hard for them to imagine it...duh. Though, in my daughter's case, it was sibling rivalry (btw, she can out ride her older bros cause she started earlier and rides more), having supportive/encouraging parents and living near a hill.


No doubt that they gotta be caught and made comfortable with the sport, young. Like I said earlier, most female riders I know got into it because of a BF and many fall from the sport when the relationship fizzles. Your daughter comes from another reason, a supportive family. Many parents don't support Vegas, yet many young ladies end-up on vacations to Vegas. Lets get the ladies on the hills. 

Also, dudes, quite being douches to the ladies!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> No doubt that they gotta be caught and made comfortable with the sport, young. Like I said earlier, most female riders I know got into it because of a BF and many fall from the sport when the relationship fizzles. Your daughter comes from another reason, a supportive family. Many parents don't support Vegas, yet many young ladies end-up on vacations to Vegas. Lets get the ladies on the hills.
> 
> Also, dudes, quite being douches to the ladies!


yea no douches and dads get out there...its a blast. Yea they do vegas cause they don't know better...the daughter is already plotting with 2 of her girlfriends to do a winter road trip to utah, co and wy when they are 17 yrs old and can drive independently; and she's also plotting a trip to alyeska to stay with her eldest brother. However I am seeing more and more hope for the future, i.e., sb dads with their 4 yr old daughters out on the bunny hills.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> No doubt that they gotta be caught and made comfortable with the sport, young. Like I said earlier, most female riders I know got into it because of a BF and many fall from the sport when the relationship fizzles. Your daughter comes from another reason, a supportive family. Many parents don't support Vegas, yet many young ladies end-up on vacations to Vegas. Lets get the ladies on the hills.
> 
> Also, dudes, quite being douches to the ladies!


 Funny thing my GF was the one who got me in the sport,after like a year of her riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just to add my 2 cents of having a 15 yr old daughter who's been riding 8 years (40+ days last season), just finished a week at windells and has 2 older brothers that ride. Jr high and HS girls also have other competing interest besides twitting and facebook...that being, v-ball, b-ball, s-ball, dance, boys and etc. So there is often very little support/encouragement to add another expensive activity that is at least an all day committment for the season....let alone have the fortunate opportuinty to live close to a hill. So its rare that girls are provided the support, opportunity and encouragement especially if the parents are not or haven't been skiers, sb'ers and/or currently crunched or have been crunched in the past...and recognize the value of an outdoor lifestyle. Another thing is that there needs to be more opportunities for girls to learn to ride together. For example, last year at windells my daughter was the 1 of 2 girl snowboarder (there were also 3-4 skiers) at her session and the other girl was in her early 20's...however this year she was still the youngest in her group but there was 7 or 8 older women 17-23 yrs old. To end my rambling...the target market should be younger (jr and hs school boys are marketed to) and also to educate the parents of these young women. An example of the lack of marketing...look at the windells videos on vimeo or most any sb videos and there aren't any girls...in fact you have to search for any women's videos (compared to clips of guys literally being shoved in you face). My point being...young girls have to be taught/exposed to the idea that they can sb...but if there is very little opportunity to see it, its hard for them to imagine it...duh. Though, in my daughter's case, it was sibling rivalry (btw, she can out ride her older bros cause she started earlier and rides more), having supportive/encouraging parents and living near a hill.



Good for your daughter! I actually got myself into the sport. I was watching videos all day and was like DAMN I wanna do that! So I got a whole set up, really cheap, like $100 bucks for everything. Got my ass on the mountain, and figured it would be easy since I surf haha. WRONG!! And thats when my BF came along...watched me tumble down the mountain and fall off the lift. We actually started talking like that cause I was falling and falling and I kept getting back up and I was so damn determined to figure it out!! Then he spent a while teaching me. We drove up like 2x a week to VT, which is a 5 hour drive from me. Like 20 hours a week in the car. He stayed with me till I learned...he was a tough teacher but he got me to where I am now. He actually had me strap up the other day in the 90 degree weather and had me doing a bunch of ground tricks and all that on the carpet so when it gets to winter I'll be 10 steps ahead of the game. Im drenched in sweat, my foot is cramping and hes yelling at me to do it right lol. 

Anyway, with my rambling...lol. You said in your daughters case it was the sibling rivalry. For me, it was the BF and BF's friends rivalry. They pushed my ass to learn quick cause they would all just leave me if I couldn't keep up! Now Im passing most of them on the Mtn. )

Its also true to say, with the parents and girls and stuff like that. A lot of parents dont wanna see their daughter coming home with bruises and bumps and I feel like that puts a stop to a lot of girls boarding. My dad raised me to be a little rough around the edges...so I never minded the 'battle wounds' lol.

And I definitely agree with you, girls need more of a chance to learn to ride together. I feel like a lot of girls get very intimidated trying to learn with a bunch of guys. For some, it would push them harder (like me) and for others it would shy them away. 

Anyway....great post and :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: to your daughter!


----------

